# Threads On Sodastream Bottles Changed?



## danbeer (7/9/11)

So.. A few years ago I bought a sodastream adaptor from craftbrewer so that I could use a sodastream bottle in an emergency.
Having had a CO2 bottle for most of this time, I've never even tried fitting it to anything.

Last week I did it up, and try to fit it to a bottle, but doesn't seem to 'fit right' on the sodastream bottle. <_< 

So the question is: Has the thread pitch on the bottles changed? Or do I jjust have to get a bigger spanner and _make_ it fit on?


----------



## Phoney (7/9/11)

Use a big ass spanner, a few loops of teflon tape around the thread and tighten it until you can't possibly tighten it anymore... and then some.


----------



## RobH (7/9/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Use a big ass spanner, a few loops of teflon tape around the thread and tighten it until you can't possibly tighten it anymore... and then some.




That sounds ridiculous as it would lead to busting the top or the bottle, or both.


Does it just not screw on at all? If it does screw on, does it hold any pressure when you try and gas the bottle?
Is there any difference between a sodastream bottle thread & a PET bottle thread? (or are they the same bottle?)


----------



## Phoney (7/9/11)

RobH said:


> That sounds ridiculous as it would lead to busting the top or the bottle, or both.



Sorry my bad! 


Looking back at it again, that's what I had to do to get a seal between my regulator and the sodastream adapter. Not the adapter and the bottle.


----------



## claypot (7/9/11)

A point I've always been concerned about regarding the adapters is:
The pressure in a liquid co2 cylinder is around 860 PSI at room temp. 
The adaptors appear to be made of bronze and I'm guessing are not pressure rated or certified. 
I can only assume are made up by a machine shop or "old mates shed".
I'm sure they do the job, but as for over tightening the fittings or having the bottle out in the sun on a portable set up.......


----------



## mika (7/9/11)

860psi is really not a lot in terms of material strength, I wouldn't stress it. Check out some oxy/acetylene fittings and tell me what material they're made out of and what pressures you see in an oxy bottle.


----------



## claypot (7/9/11)

mika said:


> 860psi is really not a lot in terms of material strength, I wouldn't stress it. Check out some oxy/acetylene fittings and tell me what material they're made out of and what pressures you see in an oxy bottle.




Yeah, but oxy regulator fittings are made of fit for purpose materials by a reputable manufacturer who test and certify them.
If the fitting was out of tolerance, over tightened and a hair line crack formed it could be fun when the pressure filled the void.
I know there's alot of if's involved, I just think people should be aware of the pressure involved when conecting things to co2 cylinders.


----------



## joshuahardie (8/9/11)

Do you have a o-ring installed between the adapter and the bottle

Without it mine leaks gas everywhere?

could that be it?


----------



## danbeer (9/9/11)

joshuahardie said:


> Do you have a o-ring installed between the adapter and the bottle
> 
> Without it mine leaks gas everywhere?
> 
> could that be it?




Yes there's a plastic washer between the adaptor and the mouth of the SS bottle, but the adaptor won't screw onto the bottle far enough to engage.
It's like trying to thread an AF threaded nut onto a metric bolt.... It just doesn't work.


----------

